# Elvira



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I have an elvira i bought when they first came out still wrapped and unopened.

1.why was this kit discontinued,i know a reissue is coming soon but 
i tried to google search the reason the first one was discontinued
and it's a secret or something.

2.whats going to be different with the new kit.

3.should i save my original is it worth more now.

I'm an elvira fan and will order the new one,i'm just curiouse as to what happened or if thiers a story to the old kit vs the new one.
thanks i'll be waiting for replies. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

if its a reissue its just that... same kit back again. possibly a new box art. I cant see either kit being an uber collectible so I would just build the one you have.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Model kits have production cycles- it is not practical to have a factory keep producing the same kit continually and have excess inventory build up. 
What is frustrating is to have first run kits and find out that the later production runs have corrected a problem. I have a number of D-7s with the misaligned neck boom, yes they were cheaper back then but every kit has to be corrected when built- later versions have that problem fixed.

Sealed first editions are valuable to a small group of collectors- if you are patient you might find a buyer for it on eBay but it will probably not end up in a bidding war so consider the price carefully,


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

usually the collectors value dives when a kit is reissued anyway. even really old ones.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

cultvman description says Elivra, Mistress of the Dark is an all new 1:8 scale figure from Moebius.
so i thought a reissue with something new or changed.
anyway thanks


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Model kits have production cycles- it is not practical to have a factory keep producing the same kit continually and have excess inventory build up.
> What is frustrating is to have first run kits and find out that the later production runs have corrected a problem. I have a number of D-7s with the misaligned neck boom, yes they were cheaper back then but every kit has to be corrected when built- later versions have that problem fixed.
> 
> Sealed first editions are valuable to a small group of collectors- if you are patient you might find a buyer for it on eBay but it will probably not end up in a bidding war so consider the price carefully,


Just like Revell Germany is going to reissue the old Aurora, Monogram, Revell prehistoric scenes again later this year from what I've read online.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Dude can I have a link to them reissuing the Prehistoric Scenes kits?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Got is straight from the Revell rep that was at WF.
I asked about the kits, and he said Revell-Germany will be reissuing them later this year. He also said Revell will bring some over for domestic sales.
I didn't get into too many specifics, but I'm sure it's just going to be the usual suspects, in the usual packaging again.


----------

